# ...welche Fische einsetzen



## TeXi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forums Gemeinde,

habe unseren Teich vor ca.4 Wochen angelegt! Möchte jetzt den ersten Besatz an Fische einbringen.

Könntet ihr mir Fische empfehlen, Nutzfische, Goldfische, ...!

Über einige Antworten schon mal Danke!

Gruss, Guido


----------



## AxelU (2. Mai 2008)

*Fische und Folie*

Hallo Guido,

erst mal würde ich sagen, Du solltest noch warten. 4 Woche ist zu früh. Das musste ich leider selber im vorigen Jahr schmerzhaft erfahren.

Außerdem scheint doch Dein Teich noch gar nicht fertig zu sein. Da schaut doch überall noch die Folie raus. So kannst Du das eigentlich nicht lassen. Ist für die Folie schädlich und sieht auch nicht gerade gut aus.

Das wirst Du doch bestimmt noch ändern, oder? 

Axel


----------



## chromis (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Hi,

es hält sich zwar eh keiner dran, aber für den Teich wäre es das Beste wenn die ersten Fische erst nächste Saison drin schwimmen würden.


----------



## TeXi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische und Folie*



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst Du doch bestimmt noch ändern, oder?




...ja sicher, alles nach und nach! Fehlt halt die Zeit! Wird aber noch gemacht! 


...und was ist mit dem Fischbesatz?


----------



## AxelU (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Hallo Guido,

warte erst mal, bis die Pfanzen richtig wachsen, die Steine alle grün veralgt sind und bis so einiges an Kleinvieh wie Mückenlarven, Eintagliegenlarven usw. da drin rumwimmelt. 

Ohne, dass ich ein Spezailist dafür bin, würde ich im Minimum 2 Monate empfehelen, besser aber noch einen ganzen Winter ohne Fische und erst im nächsten Jahr was rein tun.

Aber wie ober angedeutet, habe ich mich im vorigen Jahr auch nicht daran gehalten und früher Fische rein getan. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich doch den WInter keine Fische hatte, weil die waren vorher eingegangen.

Axel


----------



## Tim15 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Als Fischbesatz würde ich vllt. Goldfische,__ Moderlieschen und vllt. Teichmuscheln..

Schöner Teich is es..

mfg

Tim


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Hallo Tim,

Bitte verzichte bei so einem neuen Teich/klarem Wasser lieber auf __ Muscheln.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14

Wäre schade drum....


----------



## steffenK (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Hallo Guido,

auch wenn es einiges an Geduld erfordert: Fische und __ Muscheln sollte man erst nach mindestens einem Jahr einsetzen. Besser noch nach zwei Jahren. Dann hat sich das eingelassene Wasser in "echtes" Teichwasser umgewandelt und die Werte haben sich stabilisiert. Die Pflanzen sind angewachsen und erste Kleinstlebewesen und Insekten haben sich angesiedelt.
Was für einen Schwerpunkt hast du dir vorgestellt (Natur- oder Zierteich)? Als Zierteich empfehlen sich natürlich gefärbte Zierfische, z.B. klassisch der __ Goldfisch, Goldorfen und Kois. Goldfische vermehren sich leicht und gerne, daher am Anfang nicht zu viele einsetzen.

Für einen Naturteich/ naturnahen Teich bzw. als Ergänzung könnte man sich für __ Moderlieschen als Oberflächenfisch und Orfen als Stechmückenlarven-Vernichter entscheiden. Moderlieschen und Orfen sind Schwarmfische, daher mindestens 5 Stück einsetzen. Bitterlinge eignen sich auch gut und sehen in Hochzeitsfärbung schön bunt aus (Männchen). Ihre Vermehrung lässt sich leicht durch Muscheln steuern, da sie in Teichmuscheln ihre Eier ablegen und dort der Nachwuchs schlüpft: Keine Muscheln, keine Vermehrung.

Möchte man __ Frösche und __ Molche im Teich beobachten, würde ich keine Goldfische einsetzen. Sie fressen gerne Froschlaich und würden eine Vermehrung verhindern. Es sei denn es gibt Stellen, an denen die Goldfische nicht hinkommen. Allerdings soll es auch Fälle geben, in denen beides zusammen harmoniert hat. Bei unseren Nachbarn haben die Goldfische allerdings den Froschlaich komplett verspeist (weshalb sie nun ein neues Zuhause haben)...


----------



## TeXi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: ...welche Fische einsetzen*

Danke für eure ehrlichen Antworten! 

Habe mir die Zeit genommen den Teichrand herzustellen!

Gruss, Guido


----------

